# Monitors for a big room



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, I know I am asking close to the impossible but I have limitations here.

First, I only have one room available as we share our house between our living quarters and working areas. This room is quite large, it is an open design, has a living room and dining room together, opens to the staircase going up, and... it's all cement! (Cement houses are the norm here as we get lots of earthquakes and some typhoons (hurricanes for people in the US, cyclones down under).

Second.... it has to be spouse friendly! I know a few here will relate.

The room. It is 10m x 5m, and has a 3m high ceiling. (33' x 16', 10' ceiling). It is roughly a rectangle with some expanding here and there.

The audio shelf (which I have to keep because I need extended storage space.. a rare commodity in shared spaces) is 3.6m long and 50cm high (12' long and 19" high). So no space for tower speakers.

My needs: a good sized monitor set that will be close enough to watch movies and listen to music (in that order). I already have 2 subs: one Yamaha and one DIY. Too small in both cases but I will work on that later.

I have considered a curved line array with open baffle on each side of the audio shelf. I think it would look cool, but am not sure if it would pass the spouse criteria.

I have tried my set of Yamaha PAs I use when gigging (I play drums) to watch a few movies, and I like the compression drivers coupled to horns as I feel it projects more, especially in my room, but the highs were too harsh and extended listening was not enjoyable. Maybe it was a combination of harsh drivers in my PAs and the cement walls, ceiling and granit floor.

Otherwise, I have looked online at the Fusion-8 Alchemy MTM, or Jim Holtz's Finalists and Statement monitors.

I need help, as I have no resources around here (I live in a rural village in Taiwan...), no means of auditioning anything, never heard any of the speakers I found online, but I have the desire and I am ok at working wood and stuff.

Drivers and parts will need to be shipped here, although I have access to Usher drivers (they are made in Taiwan), except the beryllium series which is not available to buy as single drivers.

Here's a picture of the listening area so you know what I am talking about:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It will help us if we know what brands of gear are available in Taiwan. Many of the US based manufacturers do not ship overseas, or if they do it is very expensive.

I have read many good reviews of the Hsu speaker packages:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/packages.html

But, again, the shipping and import tariffs may make them prohibitively expensive. But, one of the VTF-15H subs would be plenty for your area. The bookshelf speakers are fairly efficient, so they should play loudly.

SVS also has package deals


----------



## perceval (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry,

I am looking at doing a DIY build, not get a set of speakers already built. I wouldn't mind getting creative a bit! Things only a DIY built could come up with.

Locally, I have Usher drivers available, they are made here. I have seen some 18Sound drivers, at 3 times the price though! And they didn't get their waveform... so that would have to be DIY as well!

I think I can get CSS or Parts Express to ship here. I got some stuff from Amazon before.
Import here fees are not too bad, so it is a possibility.


----------

